# أفلام توضيحية للإسعافات الأولية



## فراشة مسيحية (16 يوليو 2007)

مقدمة للإسعاف الأولي

مبادىء الإسعاف الأولي

محتويات حقيبة الإسعاف الأولي

التنفس الاصطناعي

كسور الساعد والرسغ

كسور العضد

تنظيف مسلك الهواء

الضغط الخارجي 

على الصدر 

الحروق الكيميائية

كيف يدور الأكسجين في الدم

الاغماء

الصدمة

كسسور الطرف السفلي

الحرق بالكهرباء

انواع الجروح

الحروق الباردة

جروح البطن

جروح العين

النزف من الفم
النزف الداخلي

الحروق الاشعاعية

انواع الكسور

مقدمة الى الكسور

المؤثراث على التنفس

اعراض الاختناق

وضع الافاقة

كيف نتحقق من خفقان القلب

النزف الخارجي البسيط

​


----------



## قلم حر (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أفلام توضيحية للإسعافات الأولية*

موضوع مهم جدا .
سأشاهده بأقرب وقت أتفرغ به ......و قد أضمه للفهرست الجديد .
شكرا ليكي .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أفلام توضيحية للإسعافات الأولية*

ميرسى كتير ليك

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## sparrow (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أفلام توضيحية للإسعافات الأولية*

رائع بجد يا فراشه
ميرسي ليكي كتيييييييييييييير
انا شفت كام فيلم كدة بس بجد حاجات مفيدة ومهمة
شكرا لتعبك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أفلام توضيحية للإسعافات الأولية*

ميرسى حبيبتى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## قلم حر (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أفلام توضيحية للإسعافات الأولية*

يثبت


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أفلام توضيحية للإسعافات الأولية*

مييييييييييييرسى كتير ليك

ربنا يخليك ويباركك يا رب​


----------



## twety (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أفلام توضيحية للإسعافات الأولية*

جميييل فراااااااااااشه

الاسعافت مهمه جداااااااا

ربنا يعوضك ياقمر

كل سنه وانتى طييييييييييبه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أفلام توضيحية للإسعافات الأولية*

ميرسى يا تويتى يا قمر :smil12:​


----------



## قلم حر (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أفلام توضيحية للإسعافات الأولية*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> مييييييييييييرسى كتير ليك​
> 
> 
> ربنا يخليك ويباركك يا رب​


بتشكريني ؟؟؟
بالعكس : أنا كان لازم أعتذر .......انا كنت ناوي أشوفه بالفصيل ......بس عملت بالعكس ( مش فاكر أيه أللي حصل بالضبط ) .
و لولا الصدفه أمبارح الصبح ..... ما كونتش اٍفتكرته !
و دا موضوع مهم ......و ممكن يفيد أي واحد مننا ......أي واحد .
شكرا للموضوع الجميل و المفيد .
كل سنه و أنتي طيبه .


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أفلام توضيحية للإسعافات الأولية*



قلم حر قال:


> بتشكريني ؟؟؟
> بالعكس : أنا كان لازم أعتذر .......انا كنت ناوي أشوفه بالفصيل ......بس عملت بالعكس ( مش فاكر أيه أللي حصل بالضبط ) .
> و لولا الصدفه أمبارح الصبح ..... ما كونتش اٍفتكرته !
> و دا موضوع مهم ......و ممكن يفيد أي واحد مننا ......أي واحد .
> ...


 
ربنا يكون فى عونك انا عارفة ظروفك و مسئولياتك كتيرة

و تستاهل الشكر كل ثانية 

ربنا يباركك ويعوضك عوضآ سمائيآ على محبتك و خدمتك

وانت طيب و اسرتك بخير يا رب


----------



## assyrian girl (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أفلام توضيحية للإسعافات الأولية*

*thx alot for ur effort
God bless you​*


----------



## Meriamty (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أفلام توضيحية للإسعافات الأولية*

موضوع مهم جداااااااا 

شكرا ليكى يا فروووشه ربنا يبارك حياتك 

​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أفلام توضيحية للإسعافات الأولية*

موضوع رائع 

ميرسى اوى يافراشة​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أفلام توضيحية للإسعافات الأولية*



assyrian girl قال:


> *thx alot for ur effort​*
> 
> _*God bless you*_


 



Meriamty قال:


> موضوع مهم جداااااااا ​
> 
> 
> شكرا ليكى يا فروووشه ربنا يبارك حياتك
> ​


​



marmar_maroo قال:


> موضوع رائع
> 
> 
> 
> ميرسى اوى يافراشة​



ميرسى خالص حبايبى على ردكم الجميل :new8:

الرب يبارككم​


----------



## خُلق الإسلام (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أفلام توضيحية للإسعافات الأولية*

*
شكراً على الموضوع القيّم والمعلومات التوضحية الرائعه ..

دمتم بكل الخير دائماً ..؛​*


----------



## ايرينى جورج (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أفلام توضيحية للإسعافات الأولية*

موضوع مهم فعلا يا فراشة 
شكرا على تعبك​


----------



## قلم حر (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أفلام توضيحية للإسعافات الأولية*

يفك من التثبيت .
شكرا للموضوع المميز .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أفلام توضيحية للإسعافات الأولية*



خُلق الإسلام قال:


> _*شكراً على الموضوع القيّم والمعلومات التوضحية الرائعه ..*_​
> 
> _*دمتم بكل الخير دائماً ..؛*_


 
شكرآ لك





ايرينى جورج قال:


> موضوع مهم فعلا يا فراشة
> 
> 
> شكرا على تعبك​




ميرسى حبيبتى ايرينى




قلم حر قال:


> يفك من التثبيت .
> شكرا للموضوع المميز .
> ربنا يبارك حياتك .



شكرآ يا قلم حر

الرب يباركك​


----------

